# Bar Work



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

Im a 25 male Irish moving to Dubai in August.I have plenty of experience in bars and clubs.I was just wondering if anyone had any info and what its like getting bar work in Dubai and salaries?Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

davidcooke said:


> Im a 25 male Irish moving to Dubai in August.I have plenty of experience in bars and clubs.I was just wondering if anyone had any info and what its like getting bar work in Dubai and salaries?Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!


Hi I just saw your post in the other thread. I'm 27 moving out in July to teach in September. I have a friend who works in hospitality and when I visited Dubai at christmas 2011 I met quite a few people who worked in Bars via my friend who is already there. It appeared to me that once you are there it was quite easy to get bar jobs etc... 
I would suggest calling hotels directly and asking for the HR department who will then take a look at your CV if they have vacancies which they usually do as staff turn over is quite quick with people coming and going from all over. Alternatively check out catererglobal online.
Hope that helps.
Do you know which area who are planning to move to yet at all?


----------



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the area is called Al Quoz.Ive been searching online for work the last week or so and bar work seems a bit scarce but hopefully like you said it should be easy to find when I get out there.There seems to be plenty of teaching jobs over there by the looks of it!


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

A lot of the staff in the Irish Village are Irish, so that is probably the best place to start looking.


----------



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

I've sent a cv off to them already but no reply yet.Have you been to the Irish Village?Is it more than one pub?


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

It's only one pub. 

I'd guess it would be easier once you are here and able to walk into each pub / club and ask to speak to the manager directly.


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

davidcooke said:


> I think the area is called Al Quoz.Ive been searching online for work the last week or so and bar work seems a bit scarce but hopefully like you said it should be easy to find when I get out there.There seems to be plenty of teaching jobs over there by the looks of it!


That area is just residential and industrial and desert. For bar work, you want the hotels in the marina, JBR and business bay.


----------



## angel666 (Feb 2, 2012)

davidcooke said:


> Im a 25 male Irish moving to Dubai in August.I have plenty of experience in bars and clubs.I was just wondering if anyone had any info and what its like getting bar work in Dubai and salaries?Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!


try the irish bar in jlt called mcgettigans  they always looking for staff x


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, sorry to hijack your thread but I'm moving myself in two weeks time and will be able to keep you updated!

Also does anyone know how much on average a bartender gets paid in Dubai? Do they make much on top of their wages in tips?

Trying to work out how much of my savings im going to need!

Thanks in advance!
Conor.


----------



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

One bit of advice: aim high! Considering you have experience, go for managerial positions, Head of bar.. whatever it's called. I've heard that once you've joined it's quite hard to move up.
And I have also met quite a few people that worked behind bar back home to become bar managers in Dubai quite easily! Good luck!


----------

